# My Kitty Cats



## Cat (Jan 29, 2015)

Random pictures I got of my cats with my phone.





*Gizmo* - Flame point Ragdoll. His Orange markings only show in the fall / winter. His tail turns all orange. 
*Gus* -F4 smoke savannah. Ohh he looks black but when you brush him all you get is white hair......





Gizmo and Gus just love to cuddle for some reason.





Watching TV alone then look to my side and BAM....When did you guys get there?





*Zero* - Orange tabby Maine Coon.





*Kevin* - Black Main Coon Mix
Ohhhh no......I see where this is going.





*Chico-Baby* - Seal Point apple head Siamese.
Some of you may have also notice the 2 African dwarf frogs. They only stayed in that tank for 2 days (They came in it) They are now in a 4 gallon all to themselves with live plants.





*Coon* - Chocolate Point Ragdoll.
Sorry not the best pictures I know. Gizmo, Chico and Coon all have Blue eyes. Zero, Kevin are Orange and Gus has Green.


----------



## troy (Jan 29, 2015)

Lol.. the first pics of yur cats snuggling are cute, they look like siblings


----------



## Jenn4a (Jan 29, 2015)

I love ragdolls! Wow your cats look/seem nice... Mine have a mind of their own. Maybe they just don't like me  my GSD loves cats and tries to cuddle with them, but the cats won't have any of that.


----------



## Cat (Jan 29, 2015)

Gus and Gizmo are cuddle monsters. As soon as you sit down they attack your lap for snuggles and if you lay down they will body slam on your face. Coon likes to lay on your lap when your on the computer. Chico likes to lay down next to you touching but not on people. Zero and Kevin are still young for the breed and have their moments (All they wanna do is play atm...no time for cuddles). As babies we always picked them all up different ways like upside down and what not. We tried to pick them up ways a child would that way if a little one did pick one of them up they wouldn't care and hurt anyone. There is nothing like coming home from a long day of work and having 5 cats min waiting for you to say hi as you walk in. We had to make a cat playpen outside because they would cry all summer in the windows because we spend most of the summer outside and they always follow us like a shadow. Hehe sorry I can get going about these guys ^.^


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2015)

6 cats?...


----------



## Cat (Jan 30, 2015)

yes. I know I must be crazy


----------



## Jenn4a (Jan 30, 2015)

You might love this!
http://www.catandcaboodle.com/build-a-do-it-yourself-outdoor-cat-enclosure-or-run_ep_41-1.html

I found it when I was searching for a way to keep a kitten safe. Long story... Basically I made it multi leveled (small) so the 1-3 month old kitten could jump around without jumping out and getting info trouble.  of course the kitten learned how to climb to the different levels before jumping that high.


----------



## bullsie (Jan 30, 2015)

Cat said:


> yes. I know I must be crazy



No crazy! Love the ***** cats! I can't imagine life without them.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2015)

NYEric said:


> 6 cats?...


!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 30, 2015)

An orchid friend up in the adirondacks made a cat cage by the back door for her cats as they loved to be outdoors but the turkeys and deer would harass them. Cats would sit in the cage and cats/ turkeys would watch each other


----------



## Cat (Jan 30, 2015)

Hehe nice :rollhappy:


----------



## Shiva (Jan 30, 2015)

I found cats to be as addictive as orchids. But six cats is dangerous. By then, it must be hard to not want another one or two...:evil:


----------



## Wendy (Jan 30, 2015)

They're beautiful! We have three cats and have had as many as five. Cats ARE addictive. :clap: All of your babies look healthy and happy.


----------



## Cat (Jan 30, 2015)

lol yes I wish I could have more but I know I can't and I'm happy with the 6 I have. Cats are addictive


----------



## Jenn4a (Jan 30, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> An orchid friend up in the adirondacks made a cat cage by the back door for her cats as they loved to be outdoors but the turkeys and deer would harass them. Cats would sit in the cage and cats/ turkeys would watch each other



That's interesting. I don't have a "cat cage" outside; I live in a populated area where seeing certain wildlife isn't that common. Occasionally I see opossums, raccoons, and foxes in the neighborhood. A neighbor had their dog attacked by a coyote a month or two ago. I like the idea of the cat cage outside, but I think it's a lot of trouble. I bet the neighbors would find it "delightful" though


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 30, 2015)

It i think was just a chain link fence wide enclosure with a top (or not a top). Just so wildlife couldn't get in


----------



## Cat (Jan 30, 2015)

I'll see if I can find some pictures of my cat cage


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 30, 2015)

I certainly see why your avatar is "Cat"! What beauties!


----------



## abax (Jan 31, 2015)

You have lovely, wonderful cats. I think having warm,
furry critters around is a perfect antidote to the stress of
daily life. Purrrrrring is one of the most relaxing sounds
in the world.


----------



## Cat (Jan 31, 2015)

Yes it is abax and they are so warm to cuddle with when winter hits.


----------



## Cat (Jan 31, 2015)

Here are some pictures of my Cat Pen. They are not the best because they got taken in the fall. They are the only ones I could find atm.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jan 31, 2015)

That is an impressive structure. Your cats have you well trained.


----------



## Wendy (Jan 31, 2015)

I need one of those for my cats. Our yard is now fully fenced so they all go out on long leashes to enjoy the sun (not in winter though). It would be nice if they had an enclosure though so I didn't have to stay out with them all the time.


----------



## Cat (Jan 31, 2015)

The winter does not stop these cats. They have fun playing in the snow. Sometimes Zero the orange Main Coon will bring some snowballs in the house...


----------



## Jenn4a (Jan 31, 2015)

Wendy said:


> I need one of those for my cats. Our yard is now fully fenced so they all go out on long leashes to enjoy the sun (not in winter though). It would be nice if they had an enclosure though so I didn't have to stay out with them all the time.



How did you convince the cats to go out on leashes? I've failed every time that I've tried _as a kid_.  
I thought that most cats despise leashes as much as cat carriers when going to the vet.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 31, 2015)

I think your cats need a greenhouse next!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2015)

That catio's incredible!


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 31, 2015)

NYEric said:


> That catio's incredible!



Good one!:rollhappy:


----------



## Shiva (Feb 1, 2015)

That's impressive! Maybe you should add a few Tweety Birds to entertain your cats. :evil:


----------



## Wendy (Feb 1, 2015)

Jenn4a said:


> How did you convince the cats to go out on leashes? I've failed every time that I've tried _as a kid_.
> I thought that most cats despise leashes as much as cat carriers when going to the vet.



Most of mine have gotten used to it as kittens but an older cat will wear a harness. Just put it on the cat and walk away. The cat will lie down, go stiff, act silly but just ignore it and leave the harness on. Eventually it will come to accept wearing it. After a few days of doing this the cat won't bother with it anymore. It just takes patience.

PS....if the OP has an objection to me posting this I will remove.....don't want to hijack your thread.


----------



## bullsie (Feb 1, 2015)

Beautiful outdoor playpen!


----------



## Wendy (Feb 1, 2015)

Cat said:


> The winter does not stop these cats. They have fun playing in the snow. Sometimes Zero the orange Main Coon will bring some snowballs in the house...



LOL! I bet they do have fun. Mine are wussies about snow.....then again we do live in Arthur. Last winter we couldn't even open our back door as the snow was 4' deep. At the first sign of snow my babies stop asking to go out. Once in awhile they like me to hold them on the deck and LOOK at the snow but start shivering pretty quick and squirm to get back indoors. :rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## Cat (Feb 1, 2015)

you don't need to remove nothing Wendy. People can talk about what they like here it's fine. Never anything wrong with helping out another person with questions.

p.s that bug running around gets me every time. It looks so real.


----------



## abax (Feb 3, 2015)

Uh oh another hijack. Wendy your photo almost makes me
cry. I do miss that sweet Jack R. He was a dollbaby.

Lucky pussycats to have such nice slaves to build them an
outdoor playground.


----------



## Paphman910 (Feb 7, 2015)

Cat said:


> Here are some pictures of my Cat Pen. They are not the best because they got taken in the fall. They are the only ones I could find atm.



That is pretty cool! You should change your username from Cat to Catman!


----------



## Cat (Feb 17, 2015)

Zero spends most of his time upside down:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2015)

Adorable.


----------



## orchideya (Feb 18, 2015)

Little kitty fangs showing up are just too cute


----------



## PaphMadMan (Feb 18, 2015)

That cat needs to learn how to relax...


----------



## Wendy (Feb 19, 2015)

orchideya said:


> Little kitty fangs showing up are just too cute



He looks like an adorable little vampire! :clap:


----------

